# Monthly Car Rental in Dubai



## Hag (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello all,

Newbie on this forum and, while I have checked the existing threads for information on Car rental, the question I have isn't answered, or if it is, I haven't found it.

I'll be moving to Dubai from Oman in the next couple of weeks and will need to rent a car for a few months while I settle in. I have a budget of up to AED 3,000 per month - any idea what kind of car/4X4 I can get for that? I'd like something like a Jeep Grand Cherokee if possible

And, at the risk of inviting spam, which car rental companies give the best cars/4X4's, and service?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hag said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie on this forum and, while I have checked the existing threads for information on Car rental, the question I have isn't answered, or if it is, I haven't found it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I really dont know about the prices, but below are some companies you should google:

1) DIAMOND LEASE
2) THRIFTY
3) HERTZ
4) BUDGET
5) NATIONAL
6) DOLLAR

ETC


----------



## AlexM1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have a look on Kayak. I've always used them for car hire and got prices that are much cheaper than going direct.

(I've got no link to Kayak. I just use them a lot)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Last few 4x4 I hired in Dubai on short term two week or monthly leases cost a lot more than that - think 3000 AED for a couple of weeks for a Pajero.

Stick to the big international companies as no matter which car you book with the local ones, they will never have it there when you arrive and will fob you off with something else and excuses.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AlexM1985 said:


> Have a look on Kayak. I've always used them for car hire and got prices that are much cheaper than going direct.
> 
> (I've got no link to Kayak. I just use them a lot)


Interesting, I'll be in the same situation in a few weeks. Ive just had a look at Kayak and the rates are pretty decent, not sure about a 4X4 but 3k will get a pretty decent car for a month.


----------



## Hag (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I'll let you know who I eventually go with and how I get on.


----------



## miguelito88 (Jan 8, 2017)

Let me know how you get on, i'm looking for something similar - 4x4 for a month, not sure who to go with


----------

